# Turnips Priced @ 415! (Closing 12:40AM PT)



## Chaunter

*UPDATE!* _Thread will be closing in about 10 minutes 12:40AM PT_

*PLEASE DO NOT GIVE MY CODE OUT TO OTHER PEOPLE! ONLY PEOPLE WHO 
HAVE POSTED THEIR IGN/TOWN NAME IN THIS THREAD ARE ALLOWED TO VISIT! *

*Turnips are currently selling for 415! *
Just comment below with your IGN/Town if you'd like to stop by. 
I'm only letting in about 3 people at a time. (I will pm you the code)
If you'd like to visit more than 2 times, you'll need to comment again to jump back in the queue. 
Please stay on the paths, feel free to grab some of the _white_ windflowers to the right of the shop, shake one tree for apples/cherries/pears if you happen to need one of these fruits, or buy from nook's/able's/kick's if you want.

I would really appreciate one of the following _per_ visit :
(please leave them by the airport when entering/leaving)
a bag of bells (99k)
a nook miles ticket
pink, blue, or purple hyacinths (x5, any combination of colors)
white streetlamps (x2)
or one of the following items : white snack machine, black park clock, black phone box​
*I'M STILL TAKING VISITORS UNTIL THIS THREAD HAS BEEN CLOSED!*
(Sorry if there are long wait times ; v; If you change your mind about visiting, please edit your post so I know!)

_PS I really appreciate Trade Ratings!_


----------



## Johnt

Mikonic Legend is my name and my town can I come now?


----------



## Chipl95

IGN is Chip. May I come as well? And could I possibly get six apples? No worries if not.


----------



## Excaloser

My town name is Athana, let me know when I can drop by!


----------



## EmmaFrost

Serene from Belleville please


----------



## Jared:3

ohhh I have to TT to Sunday because I really need the bells!


----------



## blinkcrossing

Joab is my name, and I am from Day Dream, and I will be bringing a NMT. I only have 760 turnips to sell


----------



## KawaiixKiller

IGN is Calvin and my town is Thracia. May I visit once others leave? Don't wanna crowd your town lol


----------



## petaI

IGN is ri, town name is sunfall. let me know when i can come


----------



## puppyish

Sparky from Bonbon please!


----------



## Jared:3

Ok can I come please? my IGN is Jared and im selling quite a lot!


----------



## Chaunter

Chipl95 said:


> IGN is Chip. May I come as well? And could I possibly get six apples? No worries if not.


You're welcome to grab 3


----------



## PurplPanda

Hi! I'd like to come! My in-game name is Tyler from the island of Kalokairi


----------



## CasaveraBoo

My friend doesn't have ana ccount on here yet but she needs to get rid of her turnips. Her island name is Yock and her ingame name is Emma


----------



## ch20youk

Can my boyfriend and I come? I'm Mae from Oma'o and he's Ricky from Polimoda.

Edit: I can bring a white streetlamp!


----------



## Eirrinn

EDIT: i no longer can come im sorry!


----------



## StarryTumble

If you are still hosting, I would love to come in. My IGN is Chris and town name is Palmacosta.


----------



## p e p p e r

i’d like to visit please (✿◠‿◠)

Pepper from Halloween


----------



## Tenocht

Tenocht from aztlan, only have less than half inventory.


----------



## milkcan

milkcan from kocorono, hope i can visit!


----------



## mitsuko-

I’d like to come visit! I’m Lea from Opal Islet


----------



## Excaloser

IGN Emi from Athana again~


----------



## muffins4everypony

Never mind! I was holding a spot for my BF but he doesnt have an account, so never mind!


----------



## Cancoon

Bean from Ocean City
I might be slow to join (my bf's using the switch lol)


----------



## bcmii

Brett from Kudoclasm. May I come?


----------



## chrome243

*Hello!*

I’m Chris from Townsville! May I please come in? Thank you so much!! It’s my first time doing turnip deals, so I really appreciate it!

-chrome


----------



## Jared:3

Sorry if I didn't put my town name, its IGN Jared from Moondust sorry!


----------



## Chaunter

CasaveraBoo said:


> My friend doesn't have ana ccount on here yet but she needs to get rid of her turnips. Her island name is Yock and her ingame name is Emma


I'm sorry, I don't feel comfortable having visitors that aren't on this site ; o; I'll be open for a while longer if they want to make one... orz


----------



## ch20youk

Chaunter said:


> I'm sorry, I don't feel comfortable having visitors that aren't on this site ; o; I'll be open for a while longer if they want to make one... orz



In that case, I assume my boyfriend can't come either, so I'll comment here in hopes of being allowed to do two trips! (One for my turnips, one for his)


----------



## Jared:3

Nevermind sorry!


----------



## Chaunter

Just letting everyone know that I'm still on and still making my way through the list! If you change your mind and no longer want to come by, please edit your post so I don't send you a code! ; v; /


----------



## Jared:3

Chaunter said:


> Just letting everyone know that I'm still on and still making my way through the list! If you change your mind and no longer want to come by, please edit your post so I don't send you a code! ; v; /



I don't mean to be greedy but can I come back? Ill give you a double tip this time!


----------



## Chaunter

Jared:3 said:


> I don't mean to be greedy but can I come back? Ill give you a double tip this time!


Go right ahead!


----------



## Jared:3

Chaunter said:


> Go right ahead!



ok thanks, if you don't mind PMing me the dodo code and I have to buy the turnips sorry!


----------



## Trip

I'd like to come whenever possible ty
Trip, Starside


----------



## Chaunter

Who is Dante?? lol


----------



## p e p p e r

i’d like to come back if you have time


----------



## Ozoi

I’d like to come if you’re still open, and is 200k enough of a tip?
IGN: Ozoi
Island: Okitaland


----------



## Chaunter

p e p p e r said:


> i’d like to come back if you have time


Go for it!


----------



## Jared:3

wait is the dodo code the same as the one you sent me before?


----------



## Chaunter

Ozoi said:


> I’d like to come if you’re still open, and is 200k enough of a tip?
> IGN: Ozoi
> Island: Okitaland


Absolutely! I'll note you the code 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jared:3 said:


> wait is the dodo code the same as the one you sent me before?


Yes, it should be?


----------



## swagdra

I'd like to come and visit!
IGN: Sandra
island name: Iris Isle


----------



## tomothy

Hi! May I stop by as well? IGN: tomothy and island name: Hokkaido


----------



## Licorice

Ign: Renee
Island: Opu

Are you still taking people?


----------



## chrome243

Hello! I’d like to come back if its okay 

Chris from Townsville


----------



## iGotNoiPad

Hello may I stop by?

IGN: Alfred
Island: Dewford


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I'd like to come as well! I'm fine with waiting. I can offer 99k bells and 2 Nook Mile tickets.

I'm Atsuya from Solitude.


----------



## Chaunter

lol I may have sent out too many codes at once... sorry for the million load screens lol orz


----------



## toddishott

I can bring 99k bells! I need to sell very badly and Im Jessica from Lorule


----------



## Ozoi

May I visit more than once? I’ll be sure to to tip each time


----------



## Cancoon

Chaunter said:


> lol I may have sent out too many codes at once... sorry for the million load screens lol orz


I think it reloaded with me and someone else back at the airport...? Do I need to tip again? I only brought one ticket ;-;

Edit: I'm bean with glasses and orange braids


----------



## Chaunter

*I'M PUTTING REPEAT VISITS ON HOLD FOR A BIT SO I CAN GET SOME NEW PEOPLE IN ; v; /*
Please wait 30 minutes before visiting again if you've already visited once before. 


Also, who is Salsa??


----------



## arkero

Hello, would love to visit

IGN: Mikee
Island: Arky Isle


----------



## KawaiixKiller

If you're still taking people pm me again please lol (when you get a chance and new ppl are in ofc)


----------



## Chaunter

I'll be changing the code after these last 3 people leave so you'll need to comment again if you need the new code. Sorry, it just got a bit too chaotic for a second there ; v; /


----------



## iGotNoiPad

Hello, I would need the new code since I didn't getting the original one! Thanks!

IGN: Alfred
Island: Dewford


----------



## Excaloser

So sorry! I was only refreshing DMs so I didn't see what you said about repeat visits. Let me know when I can stop by again, I have 2 more invs left and after that I'm all done. Thanks again for being such a great host!


----------



## chrome243

Chaunter said:


> I'll be changing the code after these last 3 people leave so you'll need to comment again if you need the new code. Sorry, it just got a bit too chaotic for a second there ; v; /



Thank you so much for your generosity and patience dealing with us coming in! &#55357;&#56877; much appreciated really.


If it’s still okay, I’d like to make one final purchase before I’ll be out of your hair. Thank you so much again! I’ll wait until you send out the new code.

Best,
Chris from Townsville


----------



## swagdra

Commenting again so i can come! (would be my first time lol) IGN: Sandra, Island name: Iris Isle


----------



## Licorice

Ign: Renee
Island: Opu

Haven’t been yet and didn’t know if I was supposed to comment again lmao


----------



## Cancoon

Thank you so much! That was my first time selling as well as going to a stranger's place!
Crazy and hectic but I bet it was worse on your side! LOL


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Hi, I'm Atsuya from Solitude. Just commenting again but I haven't visited yet.


----------



## KawaiixKiller

Bump


----------



## Chaunter

I'm going to close this up once we reach page 3 ; v; /


----------



## Mokuren

Is it still open? ;o; Not sure if yes IGN Sabine from Asteria.


----------



## Chaunter

Mokuren said:


> Is it still open? ;o; Not sure if yes IGN Sabine from Asteria.


It is.  There are 4 people ahead of you right now so give me just a few /

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok! I'm pretty sure I've messaged everyone with a code! Please comment again if I've missed anyone ; o; /


----------



## honeyaura

Hi! Are you still available for visitors?

Honey from New Solace


----------



## Chaunter

honeyaura said:


> Hi! Are you still available for visitors?
> 
> Honey from New Solace



Yup!


----------



## Kristenn

Hi  May I come as well?


----------



## p e p p e r

are you cool with me visiting again?


----------



## honeyaura

Edit: sorry I realize my NMT may be going elsewhere, if I happen to get another one soon I'll let you know, thanks for your time!


----------

